# no hdr?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I just got my new 4K OLED TV. It's native apps run Dolby vision and HDR but the bolts don't seem to is this right? If so, makes 4K implementation totally worthless on bolts since they can't record 4K content either?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bolts do not support HDR yet; it has been promised for some time, I'm not holding my breath.

To be fair, 4k without HDR is still way better than 1080i. There are no significant cable transmissions to record in 4k yet, with or without HDR. It's unclear whether US TiVos can record 4k, there are rumors that the 4k cable in some EU countries is recordable by their TiVos but this hasn't been verified by a reliable source. Since the cable stream isn't transcoded I don't see it as impossible that 4k would be recordable here if there was any.

In any case, your TV is probably a more convenient streaming platform than your TiVo. At least I have found that to be the case for my Samsung TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

leiff said:


> I just got my new 4K OLED TV. It's native apps run Dolby vision and HDR but the bolts don't seem to is this right? If so, makes 4K implementation totally worthless on bolts since they can't record 4K content either?


I have been waiting for HDR since a month after the Bolt launch in 2015. I eventually gave up and moved on to nine other devices that provide me HDR/UHD. And more streaming options as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Bolts do not support HDR yet; it has been promised for some time, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> To be fair, 4k without HDR is still way better than 1080i. There are no significant cable transmissions to record in 4k yet, with or without HDR. It's unclear whether US TiVos can record 4k, there are rumors that the 4k cable in some EU countries is recordable by their TiVos but this hasn't been verified by a reliable source. Since the cable stream isn't transcoded I don't see it as impossible that 4k would be recordable here if there was any.
> 
> In any case, your TV is probably a more convenient streaming platform than your TiVo. At least I have found that to be the case for my Samsung TV.


One or two people on this forum had a cable system broadcasting UHD over QAM. They had no issues recording it with the Bolt.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I was unaware cable was being broadcast in 4k. Anyone know if Comcast is included? I would be shocked since Comcast down rezzed all its 1080i channels to 720P


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> One or two people on this forum had a cable system broadcasting UHD over QAM. They had no issues recording it with the Bolt.


Thanks for that. Do you have a link to their posts handy, or know any more details? I'm not doubting you, I just want to know more.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Even if they were HDR capable, the Bolt is not the best streaming device. I use it some for YT, but that is about it. I switch to my Nvidia ShieldTV or FireTV pendant if I plan to do any kind of prolonged use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Thanks for that. Do you have a link to their posts handy, or know any more details? I'm not doubting you, I just want to know more.


I don't remember who posted it or what thread it was in. But it was earlier in the year sometime. It was also from a smaller cable system. None of the larger ones are broadcasting UHD over QAM.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I don't remember who posted it or what thread it was in. But it was earlier in the year sometime. It was also from a smaller cable system. None of the larger ones are broadcasting UHD over QAM.


Mine is. Armstrong cable. They had some 4K olympics which was also broadcast in HDR and now have a dedicated NASA 4K channel but it is not HDR


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Mine is. Armstrong cable. They had some 4K olympics which was also broadcast in HDR and now have a dedicated NASA 4K channel but it is not HDR


And you are able to successfully record the 4k transmissions on your TiVo?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ej42137 said:


> And you are able to successfully record the 4k transmissions on your TiVo?


Yes I can record the NASA 4K channel


----------



## cldlhd (Sep 23, 2018)

leiff said:


> I just got my new 4K OLED TV. It's native apps run Dolby vision and HDR but the bolts don't seem to is this right? If so, makes 4K implementation totally worthless on bolts since they can't record 4K content either?


I have an LG 4k OLED as well and I'm new to Tivo. I'd be using the TV's native apps for streaming and would only use the Tivo for OTA so debating on the Bolt or the Roamio OTA. I'd have a Mini Vox for another TV.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Yes I can record the NASA 4K channel


Thanks!


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Thanks!


Actually, I don't think TiVo can record 4k. Only with third party apps such as Netflix.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

gamo62 said:


> Actually, I don't think TiVo can record 4k. Only with third party apps such as Netflix.


You can't record streaming apps Never have been able to. So before actually chiming in have your facts lined up

To state again. During the 2018 Olympics I was able to watch in 4K HDR through the bolt. Post then I can record the one 4K channel we have


----------



## bitzerjdb (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got this answer from Tech support....

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.

In response to your question, HDR and Dolby Vision is currently not supported on the Netflix App on TiVo. We've already requested an update from Netflix which should enable these features. As of the moment, we don't have an ETA for a release. If we have any developments, we'll be sure to keep you posted.

------


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bitzerjdb said:


> Just got this answer from Tech support....
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.
> 
> ...


That is hilarious. That means they have only been waiting 35 months now for HDR from Netflix..


----------

